# T. Schreiner on the Law and Its Discontinuity



## Julio Martinez Jr (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been reading Dr. Schreiner's book _New Testament Theology_ (baptist theologian at Southern Baptist Theological Sem.), and I came across something bothersome. As a Presbyterian, I hold that the Law is still in force, and that there is still a place where the Christian must submit to the Law of God, i.e., Decalogue. However, Schreiner writes that the body of sin is distroyed (katagreo) in Romans 6:6 and the discontinuity of the old way (I'm guessing he means the administration of the Old Covenant), Romans 7:2, 6 is no longer in force. Can someone please help me make sense of this? It seems like God completely destroyed the "old way" according to Professor Schreiner. Though the verb (katagreo) isn't present in the 7:2 & 6 passages, Schreiner purports its idea is implicit since Paul uses the plenary idea of discontinuity within the new scheme - NT theology. 

Personally I find that his ideas berate CT and the continuity of the Law.


----------

